# Delaware PE



## Larry (Apr 15, 2008)

Did anyone here take the exam in Delaware?

For those that didn't we got a little announcement at 7:15 saying that all handwritten pencil notes needed to be photocopied.

While it wasn't an issue for me, my notes were in ink, the test proctors also told us that they sent everyone an e-mail on Monday 4/7 reminding us about the handwritten notes rule.

I never got the e-mail (neither did the 20 or so people around me) and was wondering if anyone else didn't.

(I should point out, that after much grumbling and complaining by what seemed like everyone taking the test, that the proctors did an about-face and let us use what ever we had (as long as it was bound). I was just wondering who got the e-mail.


----------



## civil-nj (Apr 15, 2008)

That SUCKS!!

I took the test in NJ, and no one mentioned anything about pencil notes. Nearly all of my materials (CERM included) were covered in pencil. I certainly would have failed if I were told "no penciled notes" at 7:15am.


----------



## djshortsleeve (Apr 15, 2008)

One head honcho in my exam (Maine) actually started to say we could use anything bound with glue (like a composition book, which I had). That didnt go far as her and another proctor could not agree on deciphering the rules.


----------



## jmbeck (Apr 15, 2008)

djshortsleeve said:


> One head honcho in my exam (Maine) actually started to say we could use anything bound with glue (like a composition book, which I had). That didnt go far as her and another proctor could not agree on deciphering the rules.


Aren't Composition books sewn?


----------



## Carrameow (Apr 24, 2008)

Do they even have PE's in Delaware? What for?


----------



## rcurras (Apr 24, 2008)

Last April (in Florida), all blank pages (including the ones at text books, mostly at the beginning and end of them) were detached from my bibliography.

Thanks.

RC.


----------



## rudy (Apr 27, 2008)

Larry said:


> For those that didn't we got a little announcement at 7:15 saying that all handwritten pencil notes needed to be photocopied.


Hi Larry, That's silly, making a last minute announcement like that. I sure would have been peev'ed had I been there. From the rest of your post, it sounds like speaking up and complaining, went a long way.



rcurras said:


> Last April (in Florida), all blank pages (including the ones at text books, mostly at the beginning and end of them) were detached from my bibliography.


Hi rcurras, that's crazy :screwloose: ... pulling out blank pages.


----------



## C-Dog (Apr 28, 2008)

Carrameow said:


> Do they even have PE's in Delaware? What for?


The screen door factory!


----------



## ebow02 (May 23, 2009)

:mail-296: I recently took the PE in Delaware on April 24th; how long will it be until we recieve the results. Is there another way of checking to see you have been issued your license.

In reference to the handwritten notes email, I did receive the notice. But making last minute announcements is not a cool thing.


----------



## Paul S (May 23, 2009)

Hi Ebow02 and welcome. I did a quick search for Delaware here on the forum and found that in past years it took about 2 months to get results in the mail.


----------



## ARLORD (May 24, 2009)

Larry said:


> Did anyone here take the exam in Delaware?
> For those that didn't we got a little announcement at 7:15 saying that all handwritten pencil notes needed to be photocopied.
> 
> While it wasn't an issue for me, my notes were in ink, the test proctors also told us that they sent everyone an e-mail on Monday 4/7 reminding us about the handwritten notes rule.
> ...



Larry,

I took the exam in DE and I did get the email:

_"One additional clarification, any classroom notes, worked problems, etc. must be copied and placed in a 3-ring binder. No penciled notes will be permitted._

Thank you.

DAPE"

I have pencil notes written all throughout my text books and reference codes. This is something I do for work and not just for exam prep. I wasn't too worried about the email. I just planned not to leave any pages open for long that had notes on it. I think they were only referring to full page hand written notes that you may have from a class in school.


----------



## Tacodriver (May 27, 2009)

A co-worker took the PE in Delaware in Apr 08 and told me about the 'no pencil notes' rule they sprang on you guys that morning. Boy was he MAD! He did not receive an email. He had pencil notes in his books from school but no one said anything. He also said it was very hot inside the testing center (Clayton Hall).

I signed up for and took the PE in Delaware in Apr 09. I saw nothing in the paperwork about the notes, but I didn't take any chances and made copies of my notes and bound them.

We also took it at a different location, the Connectiv Conference Center.


----------

